# Apligraf and debridement



## solocoder (Aug 30, 2011)

I know we can not bill site prep codes (15002-15005) at the same time as the graft codes, but what about a debridement code (11042)?  If someone has experience with this, I would sure appreciate some advice.


----------



## cberry3 (Dec 22, 2011)

*apligraf and debridement*

You cannot code for 11042 because the apligraf(Q4101), and debridement is part of 15002-15005 codes.
Tip: makesure you pick up the supply used.


----------

